
Open Letter: Why I, Kevin Kofler, am not rerunning for FESCo (2010) - yuhong
https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2010-May/135434.html
======
yuhong
This was not long before systemd. It looks like he supported it:
[https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2010-May/136...](https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2010-May/136583.html)

